# Finally back at it... few questions.



## Ortheum (Jul 25, 2009)

I got back to working on my theater again yesterday after a 3 months hiatus.
The problem with taking all these breaks and about to hit the 3rd year of the build is I forget a lot of my ideas or plans along the way.

I'm about to wire up my IR repeater. I was going to mount the "eye" in the soffit above the screen wall, but I was wondering if the projector shinning on it will cause any interference. What has everyone else done?

Does green glue cause any significant space between the drywall? I've been planning on the drywall being 1 1/4" thick (2 x 5/8"). Will the GG add much of a space between the sheets.

I just ran a lot of Cat 6 wiring just for future use, where do you terminate them? Do you just leave it in the wall and cut in later if you have to? Do you put them in a low voltage box?

I have a 6 zone Grafik Eye QS. I have 5 zones accounted for...stage, front sides, back sides, sconces, and rope light around the ceiling. The 6th was to be used with step lights for my riser, but the riser was removed from my plan...for now. It may be added someday. The 2 ideas I had were some rope lights or something on the stairs or some "step" lights in the wall across from where the riser would be in the future, if I were to build it. I'm looking for any other suggestions.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Generally, people put the eye just below the screen or even tack/tape it to the bottom of the screen so it's closer to a straight line of sight when seated rather than having to point the remote up potentially. A lot of this depends on the angle at which the eye will receive. 

GG won't cause much of any space behind. 

Normally, you'd use low voltage boxes for Cat 6. However, if you're doing DD+GG for isolation purposes, I'd recommend either a standard box with a putty pad behind it or a low voltage box surrounded by an MDF box with a hole just big enough for the cables to enter than then caulked. You can terminate them when you need them.

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

The IR Eye only understands Infrared. The projector output is mostly visible light and won't cause any interference. Light coming in from a window would be worse and nobody complains about that in their livings rooms.


----------



## Ortheum (Jul 25, 2009)

*no more drywall!*

Almost a full year, 84 sheets of drywall, 3 cases of Green Glue, 5 cases of silicone....I finally finished laying the drywall and cleaned up everything. I had a guy come yesterday to start mudding. He got all of the seams taped. Even though he didn't get much done, it is already making a huge difference.

Stairs coming down into the kid's room/lobby.









Kid's room/lobby and door into the laundry/utility room.









Soon to be door leading into the theater.









Doorway from the theater.









Looking at the back of the theater.









Closer shot of the back. Closet on the left, rack on top, fridge area below, and cubby for desk on the right.









Back from the other corner.









Front









Front from other corner.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That is going to be one nice room.:T


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking good.

BTW, you are going to upgrade that center channel - right? :bigsmile:


----------



## Ortheum (Jul 25, 2009)

bpape said:


> BTW, you are going to upgrade that center channel - right? :bigsmile:



I'm not sure, it sounds pretty sweet!:T


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking good! Very similar to my build, so I will be reading!


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice. keep going, the hard part is done!! 84 sheets of drywall.. uggh.


----------

